# Carte graphique Power Mac G4 ?



## Nigelles (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour !

Mon problème du jour.. Une barre blanche verticale suit le surseur de ma souris, l'affichage de mon écran vire au bleu avec plein de lignes verticales et horizontales, les applications ouvertes laissent leur "empreinte" après fermeture. J'ai testé mon écran, celui-ci fonctionne avec un autre ordinateur, je m'apprête donc (en bon novice) à changer la carte graphique. Est-ce raisonnable ?! Si vous avez des pistes sur ce problème, merci de votre aide !!


----------



## Invité (15 Juin 2008)

Vérifie d'abord s'il existe une MaJ des drivers de ta carte, ou refais l'installation de ceux existants, c'est peut être un problème software.


----------

